# Available for work in Livonia Michigan



## Liv_iscwebe (Dec 22, 2004)

Hello, 

I currently do not have any contracts and looking for work. 

GM 2001 K-2500 with a BOSS power V 8'2" Plow on it. 
Snow Blower
Snow shovel
Push Salt spreader

Thanks
Jeff
734 718 7197 Work


----------

